# In other news from my twisted mind



## MHealthJo (Oct 31, 2012)

I just saw a thread titled: "Coping with Crisis through Self-Soothing."

My eyes read it as: "Coping with Crisis through Self-Loathing."



(feel free to continue this thread completing the sentence, sharing brain failures, links of typo / autocorrecthilarity or badly written signs, or whatever tickles you. hehe)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 31, 2012)

Self-loathing may actually work in the short run but it isn't generally a recommended strategy.


----------



## MHealthJo (Nov 1, 2012)

True! The "overfunctioner" way of being can sometimes be a result I guess... 

Sometimes I think I could take a few tips/styles from the overfunctioners. 

---------- Post Merged at 05:32 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 05:21 AM ----------

Furthermore, I am getting inordinate amounts of glee from the way each post here, no matter what it says, is always going to have "In other news from my twisted mind," written just above it. Including any posts Dr. Baxter makes.


----------



## GDPR (Nov 2, 2012)

MHealthJo said:


> (feel free to continue this thread completing the sentence, sharing brain failures, links of typo / autocorrecthilarity or badly written signs, or whatever tickles you. hehe)



Once I was in the store, buying donuts. When the cashier took the bag, she said "how many guys did you have in the sack last night". I was so offended and insulted,and told her what I thought. Turned out she really said "how many donuts in the sack". OOPS. I was really embarrassed.


----------



## gooblax (Nov 2, 2012)

I misread things like that all the time so it's hard to think of a good example. :facepalm:
Although as far as autocorrect functions go, I recently noticed that MS Word automatically changes "disbonded" with "disbanded"... It was lucky I noticed it happening, because I used the word quite a bit in my structures report at work.


----------



## MHealthJo (Nov 5, 2012)

Hehe! Ooh Gooblax, being Australian, you'll know the TV show The Farmer Wants a Wife. (For the others, it's a show where rural farmers try to find love and marriage through the show, because a good number of country women have moved cityward for education and career opportunities.)

Now these days when you channel surf, the TV's digital receiver shows the title  of the current show on the bottom of the screen, and under that it shows the title of the next show coming on. 

The only thing is, a lot of show titles don't fully fit on the screen.... so you get interesting combinations of TWO show titles....

such as The Farmer Wants Sex and the City. 



The first time that happened I thought to myself.... "Gee.... that would actually be a simpler TV show to make.

... Probably wouldn't actually require a TV show in fact, just a simple matter of a weekend getaway." X)


----------



## gooblax (Nov 5, 2012)

Haha, I bet that comes up with some other great combinations too


----------



## MHealthJo (Nov 5, 2012)

It does indeed... If I was a station programmer, I'd just have as much fun with it as I could until I got fired for making programming decisions on that basis...


----------



## gooblax (Mar 8, 2013)

I just wanted to revive this thread because I did another amusing mis-interpretation.

"Thwarted tomatoes aren't good for much..."
Neither are thawed ones, if the actual wording of the sentence is to be believed.


----------



## MHealthJo (Mar 8, 2013)

hehehe! Yes, thwarted tomatoes aren't good for much, it's true. But with treatment and support, they can recover from the thwarting and re-integrate as valuable members of society. 
XD


----------

